# Singapore Competitions



## jblake17 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everyone. I realize that there will be a competition held in Singapore on 23rd February and I was planning on going but had to withdraw. Singapore only seems to have one competition each year and I just thought that it would be great if it could become more regular. Is anyone else interested in organizing more competitions in Singapore later this year? Do you think that it is a possibility? It would be great if we could get a discussion started. Vote on the poll and let me know what you think.


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 5, 2013)

It would be great to have more competitions! The only problem is whether it will be hard to organize.


----------



## jblake17 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah that's what I'm wondering. I don't really know what it takes to organize a competition so it might be too hard.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 5, 2013)

You need a delegate present, someone willing to organise, the venue, the prizes etc. So yeah, could be once a year or 5 times a year, depends on the willingness of your community.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the crucial thing is weather there is someone willing to organise one, followed by having a delegate present


----------



## jblake17 (Feb 5, 2013)

Genesis said:


> I think the crucial thing is weather there is someone willing to organise one, followed by having a delegate present



Yeah. If a delegate happens to read this then maybe consider the possibility. Thank you.


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 5, 2013)

According to the WCA website, there is only one WCA candidate in Singapore
List of delegates: http://worldcubeassociation.org/delegates


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 5, 2013)

Anders is going back in March iirc, so I'm not sure you guys can have another one in time. Or you can contact Kong Chai Chen and see if he can make it.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 5, 2013)

jblake17 said:


> Yeah. If a delegate happens to read this then maybe consider the possibility. Thank you.


I think it's more logical for someone to organise a competition then contact a delegate...


----------



## anders (Feb 5, 2013)

Genesis said:


> I think it's more logical for someone to organise a competition then contact a delegate...



Yes, the cubing community is not run by anybody else than the cubers themselves. With a dedicated organiser and volunteering fellow cubers, it is not difficult to organise a competition.


----------



## FEIQI (Feb 5, 2013)

It will use lost of time to organise，but I support competition which make everyone exciting！I think that we should try our best to organise a competition！


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Feb 5, 2013)

It would be great to have more competitions, I think it would be difficult for a few of the cubers to organize it, but with enough mass and volume of people, I dont think it should be too hard at all, just got to have a large number of people behind this!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 5, 2013)

Of course I would love to see more competitions in Singapore - but "problem" is that Singapore is not the US or some other big countries - the community here is not as big as the rest of the world - thus it might not justify to have so many competitions.

Wish that the schools would promote it as a CCA or something - and there will be more interests in this CUBING world !


----------



## anders (Feb 5, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> Of course I would love to see more competitions in Singapore - but "problem" is that Singapore is not the US or some other big countries - the community here is not as big as the rest of the world - thus it might not justify to have so many competitions.



A competition must have at least 12 competitors. Sure Singapore has more cubers than that. The issue in Singapore is not the number of cubers, it is the lack of personal engagement.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 5, 2013)

anders said:


> A competition must have at least 12 competitors. Sure Singapore has more cubers than that. The issue in Singapore is not the number of cubers, it is the lack of personal engagement.



Thanks, Anders for correcting me ....


----------



## yoshi (Feb 5, 2013)

Then again, there are alot of factors to consider right here when organising a competition. It is not really as easy as abc:

1. Amount of prizes (where are we gonna get the prizes? would there be a sponsor?)
2. Availability of suitable venues (mind you, this can be an issue, especially if you are not part of an organisation (school or commercial)
3. Logistics

For the record, the past 3 competitions in Singapore (namely, 2011, 2012 and including this year's edition) has been organised by some societal organisation in NUS, namely the NUS Mathematics Society. However, it may not be so feasible for them to organise that many competitions in a calendar year, considering that they do have a budget to work with. In view of that, we may have to look for other organisers if we want to have more competitions here.

All in all, I am all for the idea of having more competitions in Singapore (after all, I am a Singaporean), but in my honest opinion it takes more than just collective effort from the local community to have more competitions right here. There are many factors involved that you would think.


----------



## anders (Feb 5, 2013)

Against kiasu the gods themselves struggle in vain.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 8, 2013)

Anders: I remembered a couple of years ago, I was at one of the malls along Orchard Road, - think it was the Orchard Central or 313 .... there was actually a competition there. Forgive my old memory, but was it organized by your good self ?


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 8, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> Anders: I remembered a couple of years ago, I was at one of the malls along Orchard Road, - think it was the Orchard Central or 313 .... there was actually a competition there. Forgive my old memory, but was it organized by your good self ?


According to the WCA, the Singapore open 2010 was held at Orchard Central
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2010


----------



## anders (Feb 8, 2013)

Eric Chung was the main organiser of Singapore Open 2010, together with partners, and it was indeed held at Orchard Central. I was the WCA Delegate and sort of part of the organisation team. A very ambitious event.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 8, 2013)

Chen Xin, Anders.... thanks for refreshing my old memory.......


----------

